# Would You Date a Much Older Man?



## clarkekent (Dec 2, 2015)

Would you date a much older man, like 10-25 years older than you?


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

No. My dad is 25 years older than my mom and their marriage was a mess. My (ex) step mom is 26 years younger than my dad, too. It frankly disgusts me.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

I won't do any gay4pay but if it's just a sugar daddy that throws me bundles for something resembling affection I'm game.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Would I? I have actually done it. Actually, I don't know how old he was but he was definitely older than 50 and I was 28 or something. Well, there wasn't much actual "dating" going on. It was really just sex.


----------



## xMissChloex (Oct 7, 2012)

Steve French said:


> I won't do any gay4pay but if it's just a sugar daddy that throws me bundles for something resembling affection I'm game.


Lmao! Same but switched! If it was straight for pay i'd do it but no further than hugs etc.. i'd do dinner dates and whatnot with an older guy. Ofcourse I wouldn't know the first thing about going on a date with a guy but that's what alcohol is for I guess :lol


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

clarkekent said:


> Would you date a much older man, like 10-25 years older than you?


The difference between 10 and 25 is huge, lol. 10 years older maybe... not likely, but maybe, if I really liked him. 25 years older, no way. He'd be old enough to be my dad.


----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)

Nope. Or a younger one. Or one exactly my age.


----------



## Mellon Collie (Dec 16, 2017)

Given I'm not looking for a date, since we're both adults, I see no problem with it. It's just I don't really admire my elders that much. I usually notice guys older than me, but not by a lot (5? years) simply because past a certain gap, I'll feel like we are both on different "chapters" of our lives, e.g. I'm a student, he works for yadda-yadda; I live with my father, he's got his own place... You feel me?


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Ideally I would want someone within my age range. Someone 10 or more years older will likely be seeking different things than me at that age.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

No.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

Amphoteric said:


> No.


 L I A R


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

TheInvisibleHand said:


> L I A R


----------



## Kandice (Jan 26, 2017)

xMissChloex said:


> Lmao! Same but switched! If it was straight for pay i'd do it but no further than hugs etc.. i'd do dinner dates and whatnot with an older guy. Ofcourse I wouldn't know the first thing about going on a date with a guy but that's what alcohol is for I guess :lol


A co-worker of mines met this really old man on tinder who was willing to pay her $200/month for cuddles. She didn't take the offer but I would have hahaha #oldieforpay


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Kandice said:


> A co-worker of mines met this really old man on tinder who was willing to pay her $200/month for cuddles. She didn't take the offer but I would have hahaha #oldieforpay


****, I'll do that. Where do I sign up? I'd even be willing to shave my legs and wear a wig!


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

The only much older non famous person I've been at all attracted to wasn't a guy and no one irl.

If they look like this (he was cuter when he was younger though, but still hot and has better hair):










So, in other words, no.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Karsten said:


> ****, I'll do that. Where do I sign up? I'd even be willing to shave my legs and wear a wig!


opcorn


----------



## FallDuskTrain (Sep 22, 2017)

Which one? 10 years or 25 years. That is a very generous range. There is a huge difference between dating someone who is 10 years older than dating someone who is 20 or 25 years older.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Yes, if he's in a reasonable good health condition/shape and loves me and I love them back. Actually, the last guy I liked was almost 11 years older than me, very handsome! (to me) :kiss:.



Karsten said:


> ****, I'll do that. Where do I sign up? I'd even be willing to shave my legs and wear a wig!


For the cuddles, the money or both? I think your legs would look fantastic shaved but if you add a wig maybe he pays you 50$ more! lol


----------



## Kandice (Jan 26, 2017)

Karsten said:


> ****, I'll do that. Where do I sign up? I'd even be willing to shave my legs and wear a wig!


Time to make yourself available on tinder bro :wink2:


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

No, only younger more virile men for me.

As for women, I am biased towards the younger ones, though not Wingsian young, lest the spirit of the winged "everyone under 30 is a child, keep our hands off the children" one is still lurking the boards and finds a way to smite me from whatever is beyond SAS.

Men: none. (that's way younger isn't it)
Women: 31-45

Something like that. 10 years older woman, maybe. 25 years older woman, nah. As I am obviously in my mid 30's now (lololol) 45 would be fine.


----------



## netsnetsnets (Jul 26, 2017)

Shy resister said:


> That's still pretty gross and sexist, even if you don't mean very young. Why are you after younger women, seems hypocritical.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


How is that sexist? Dude likes women younger than him. If he and mysterious female partner got along great and the relationship was healthy (no power imbalance), what would be so terrible?

Having preferences isn't sexist. It isn't hypocritical either. Touch some grass, friend.


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

I'm straight (mostly asexual) so I'll go with no.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Steve French said:


> I won't do any gay4pay but if it's just a sugar daddy that throws me bundles for something resembling affection I'm game.


How is that not "gay4pay"?


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I would date a girl 18 to 25, and I'm 37. Anything over that they all seem to have died inside. I like to do things that most women my age don't seem interested in, like snowboarding, surfing, mountain climbing, 4-wheeling, camping, smoking pot, etc... So, any cute young energetic women who voted yes, hit me up. ;P


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I wouldn't date a man. I'd date older women, if she was about ten years older (Mid 30's) but not much older than that, it would be a strange if man in his mid twenties was chasing after middle aged women in their 40's or 50s.


----------



## discoveryother (Sep 18, 2016)

0.01% probability


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

andy1984thesecond said:


> 0.01% probability


Well, it's not 0%. :kiss:


----------



## discoveryother (Sep 18, 2016)

finallyclosed said:


> Well, it's not 0%. :kiss:


can't rule out the possibility of a hot, young looking, cross dresser that you end up dating unknowingly. or spending time with someone and not realising it was actually a date. or getting paid ****loads to date an old guy. or having to do it under duress, because some SAS crazy saw you said you would never, and then decided to force you to do it at gun point. or just doing stupid stuff under the influence of drugs. etc.

:kiss: :kiss:


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

andy1984thesecond said:


> can't rule out the possibility of a hot, young looking, cross dresser that you end up dating unknowingly. or spending time with someone and not realising it was actually a date. or getting paid ****loads to date an old guy. or having to do it under duress, because some SAS crazy saw you said you would never, and then decided to force you to do it at gun point. or just doing stupid stuff under the influence of drugs. etc.
> 
> :kiss: :kiss:


Sounds like you've given this far too much thought for it to only be 0.01%. ;P


----------



## discoveryother (Sep 18, 2016)

finallyclosed said:


> Sounds like you've given this far too much thought for it to only be 0.01%. ;P


the more you reply to me, the greater the chance of the crazy SAS person forcing me to date an old man at gun point. its at 0.01005% now. please don't reply.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

I'd date someone up to 11 years older than me only because I have liked someone with that age difference. Can't see myself going for anyone older than that. Definitely not someone 25 years older.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

andy1984thesecond said:


> the more you reply to me, the greater the chance of the crazy SAS person forcing me to date an old man at gun point. its at 0.01005% now. please don't reply.


As long as I'm that "old man" on the receiving end, I don't mind.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

splendidbob said:


> No, only younger more virile men for me.
> 
> As for women, I am biased towards the younger ones, though not Wingsian young, lest the spirit of the winged "everyone under 30 is a child, keep our hands off the children" one is still lurking the boards and finds a way to smite me from *whatever is beyond SAS*.


----------



## riverbird (Mar 30, 2016)

10 years, yes. 25 years, no.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Kandice said:


> A co-worker of mines met this really old man on tinder who was willing to pay her $200/month for cuddles. She didn't take the offer but I would have hahaha #oldieforpay


Thats really cheap, most get at least a grand.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


>


Are you claiming you have direct proof the winged one went to 4chan? :O


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

splendidbob said:


> Are you claiming you have direct proof the winged one went to 4chan? :O


Nah I doubt he would have tbh (he wouldn't last 5 seconds there with some of the stuff that gets talked about,) tis just a weird place and another circle of hell.


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

Really not likely, but who knows :stu


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

I don't know if I would or feel comfortable with it to be perfectly honest. I mean I know people who would feel comfy in that regard but I doubt it. For some reason I find men who are younger than me to be attractive. And I'm not talking like kids and what not okay! Because that's just sick and wrong.

Like mid 20's and such. For some reason I get along with them, I have a lot of things in common with them and we seem to get along great. Our chemistry always seems to be fantastic. Anytime I meet someone who's older than me, our chemistry just doesn't fit. I think it has to do with hobbies and interests and because I'm still silly and love cracking jokes. People think I'm sick but yet it's okay for older men to date younger woman. This is something that baffles me and I never listen to what people's opinions are on who I end up in a relationship with. Because it's none of their business.


----------



## Kandice (Jan 26, 2017)

Kevin001 said:


> Thats really cheap, most get at least a grand.


You speaking from personal experience?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Kandice said:


> You speaking from personal experience?


Me? No girl I'm not about that life, just know a few things. :laugh:


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

How much $$$$ does he have?


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

Of course not, but I believe that women in their 20's and 30's would be onto a good thing dating my almost 40 year old arse.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

scarpia said:


> How much $$$$ does he have?


None, and neither does she because you can't take it to the grave with you.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Pete Beale said:


> None, and neither does she because you can't take it to the grave with you.


She can take it from you once you're in the grave though.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Kevin001 said:


> Me? No girl I'm not about that life, just know a few things. :laugh:


What "life"? How is an escort's life any worse than your life?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

When I was in my late 20s, I dated women in their 40s if I knew I was going to get laid.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Nah I doubt he would have tbh (he wouldn't last 5 seconds there with some of the stuff that gets talked about,) tis just a weird place and another circle of hell.


Would have been beautiful if he had found a home there, somehow. I don't know how that could work though


----------



## Kandice (Jan 26, 2017)

Kevin001 said:


> Me? No girl I'm not about that life, just know a few things. :laugh:


Sure suuuureee, you "know a few things" :wink2: :wink2:



nubly said:


> When I was in my late 20s, I dated women in their 40s if I knew I was going to get laid.


Wow, how many? and how did you get that to happen?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Kandice said:


> Sure suuuureee, you "know a few things" :wink2: :wink2:
> 
> Wow, how many? and how did you get that to happen?


Back when AOL and Yahoo chatrooms were popular, it was easy to find hook ups.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

nubly said:


> Back when AOL and Yahoo chatrooms were popular, it was easy to find hook ups.


You used AOL and Yahoo to pick up women, and are bragging about it? Is that what you told these women... "Hey, I know how to log into AOL. I'm basically a l337 haxor now. Let's hook up before you figure out what a fraud I am."?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

solutionx said:


> You used AOL and Yahoo to pick up women, and are bragging about it? Is that what you told these women... "Hey, I know how to log into AOL. I'm basically a l337 haxor now. Let's hook up before you figure out what a fraud I am."?


What's a l337 haxor ?


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

To any man if there is no sex or lip kissing involved then I am in.


----------



## camokay (Dec 10, 2017)

I don't have a problem with it. If I like a guy, age doesn't bother me
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

I would, but there would be quite a few things I would have to sacrifice. By 5 or 10 years I would have to become his caretaker if his health is declining, and I don't think I would be ready for that while trying to get my own life in order. :no But normally I prefer people who are older, because I like people with a more mature disposition and that can provide a more intellectual conversation. Not to be one of those people, but all my peers still feel too "childish" for me at the moment.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm a guy so I guess the question is how much older a woman would I date? Not sure, since I've never found a woman interested in dating me. 

There's a woman 10 years older then her husband at my work and a lot of people find it strange so maybe that, IDK. It's not as common as women dating way-older men.


----------

